# Skin tags?



## Reeni (Jul 28, 2010)

I just noticed a little bump, looks like a small white skin tag on my cat's tummy when he was rolling over doing his cutey act.

There's a bare patch of skin around (or I would never have seen it in his thick fur), which is around 1cm diameter. It doesn't look inflamed or red at all and didn't seem to hurt or irritate him when i touched it.

Can anyone offer advice on this? Can cats get skin tags like humans?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you sure it isn't one of its nipples?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> Are you sure it isn't one of its nipples?


I was just going to say the same :lol:


----------



## Reeni (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, there is only one for a start.

Does anyone have anything helpful advice please?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

both posters were being perfectly helpful !

but feel free to pay for a consultation with a vet!

That way you will know for sure !


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

To answer your question, I don't know whether cats get skin tags. However, from your description, it really does sound like a nipple! If your cat is very furry, it may be that the others are hard to find...

Does it look anything like this? One of Sinbad's nipples, photographed a couple of minutes ago...


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can only ever feel one or two of Annie's nipples so it does sound a lot like that. But yeah, if we're not helpful, feel free to go to the vet!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Reeni said:


> Yes, there is only one for a start.
> 
> Does anyone have anything helpful advice please?


Heres some helpful advice,if you dont like our advice,Go ask a vet.I'm sorry it wasnt what you wanted to hear but it was ,from your description ,what it sounded like to me.


----------



## barnbarn (Jan 22, 2011)

here is some more helpul advice , Cat Moles & Skin Tags | eHow.com I hope you find this helpful Reeni .


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> Heres some helpful advice,if you dont like our advice,Go ask a vet.


aint that the truth !! :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> aint that the truth !! :thumbsup:


 Dont think that will be the right advice either though  :lol::lol:


----------



## barnbarn (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Reeni, cats can get skin tags They are fleshy, discolored epidermal flaps that can grow as large as a grape, though they are usually quite small. They do not create pain or discomfort, and contain no fluid. They are generally found near the folds of the cat's skin, such as around the neck or between where the legs meet the abdomen. It can be tempting to try and pick or cut off a skin tag, but remember that they are an extension of the cat's skin and will hurt and bleed if damaged.
Hope that helps x


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

barnbarn said:


> Yes Reeni, cats can get skin tags They are fleshy, discolored epidermal flaps that can grow as large as a grape, though they are usually quite small. They do not create pain or discomfort, and contain no fluid. They are generally found near the folds of the cat's skin, such as around the neck or between where the legs meet the abdomen. It can be tempting to try and pick or cut off a skin tag, but remember that they are an extension of the cat's skin and will hurt and bleed if damaged.
> Hope that helps x


Above paragraph is lifted directly from here: Cat Moles & Skin Tags | eHow.com

Copying and pasting info is all fine and dandy, but it is considered fair and polite to add a URL of the site you got the info from


----------



## barnbarn (Jan 22, 2011)

I did add a URL twice,and twice my post wasn't posted .Thats why i coppied the post without URL .But please forgive me for being a little green,this is the first forum i have joined,and i just thought i was being helpful to Reeni .


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah, fair enough. You are forgiven 

Welcome to PF, barnbarn!


----------



## Reeni (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry if you were trying to be helpful, I just read it as a bit of a joke when I saw this - :lol:

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Reeni said:


> Sorry if you were trying to be helpful, I just read it as a bit of a joke when I saw this - :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the advice


we' ll probably let you live.... this time  just don't let it happen again 

welcome to the forum btw!


----------

